# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τα νέα των Cockatiels.

## olga

Θυμάστε τα μικρά δαφνάκια? Μεγάλωσαν και μένουν πλέον στο καινουριο τους κλουβί! Όλη μέρα φωνάζουν και προσπαθούν να μιμιθούν το κελάηδισμα του Μίμη! 








Ο μπαμπάς τους έγινε ζευγάρι με το καινούριο θηλυκό που του πήρα και ενώ δεν ήθελα να μου κάνουν αυγά μέσα στο καλοκαίρι γέννησαν και κλωσάνε συνεχώς και τα 2!


Έχουν 4 αυγά, το πρώτο άσπορο, τα 2 γόνιμα και το τέταρτο που βγήκε χθες δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι! Σήμερα το κοίταξα! 

Πριν απο λίγο μου έφερε ο Γιώργος 3 αυγά απο τα δικά του κοκατιλ (λόγω ενός ατυχήματος) στην κλωσομηχανή που του είχα δωσει, για να τα φροντίσω εγώ. Τα 2 είναι σίγουρα γόνιμα, και κοντά στις μέρες που γεννήθηκαν και τα αυγά του ζευγαριού μου. Οπότε σκέφτομαι να τα βάλω στο δικό μου ζευγάρι να τα κλωσήσει... σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερα απο ότι στη  μηχανη... Τι λέτε?

----------


## olga

Τους  έβαλα το ένα αυγό στην άκρη της φωλιάς, μετά απο 5 λεπτά που κόιταξα το είχαν πάρει και το κλώσαγαν μαζί μετα άλλα! Οπότε σιγά σιγά λέω να βάλω και τα άλλα 2...

----------


## xarhs

και βεβαια καλα εκανες ολγα. η μηχανη οπως και να το κανεις ειναι μια μηχανη..... η μανα ειναι χιλλιες φορες καλυτερα


βλεπω τα δαφνακια ξεθαρεψαν............ χαχαχαχ. ειναι ολα τελεια

----------


## nikosg6

πολυ καλα νεα αλλα τα αυγα του γιωργου με τα δικα σου δεν εχουν διαφορα στο ποτε θα βγουν? αν ναι μπορει να τα παρατησουν στην συνεχεια για αυτο στο λεω?????

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ γλυκά τα μικρά!!! :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν!!!

Για την μηχανή καλύτερα είναι η μάνα, αλλά τα αυγά θα σκάσουν συγχρονισμένα; 
Και αν ναι, δεν θα βγουν πολλά μικρά αν είναι 2 από τα δικά σου κοκατιλ ενσπορα, 2 σίγουρα από της μηχανής και δύο που δεν ξέρεις αν είναι ενσπορα... συνολικά 6 μικρά, δεν θα είναι πολλά;;;  :winky:  Αν σκάσουν όλα, θα πρέπει να βοηθήσεις *μάλλον*...
Πάντως μπράβο σας που θα σώσετε τρεις μικρές ψυχούλες!!!  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Τα αυγά του Γιώργου βγηκαν ενδιάμεσα απο τα δικά μου! Ειναι σχεδόν γεννημένα τις ίδιες μέρες! Το τελευταίο του γιώργου είναι την κυριακή και το τελευταίο δικό μου βγήκε χθες...

Φυσικά αν όλα πάνε καλά και βγουν πολλά μικρά θα βοηθήσω και εγώ στ τάισμα. Το θετικό είναι πως ο μπαμπάς είναι πολύ καλός, τα δαφνάκια μόνος τα μεγάλωσε, οπότε το θηλυκό θα έχει βοήθεια. Ήδη κλωσάει μαζί της.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μια χαρά τότε..... καλή συνέχεια Όλγα!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## nikosg6

αφου εχουν ετσι τα πραγματα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να σκασουν ολα τα μικρουλια!!!

----------


## stelios7

Πανεμορφα τα κοκατιλακια σου να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Να ναι καλά το ζευγαράκι μου παιδιά! Φτύστε το να μην το ματιάσετε! Τους έβαλα και τα άλλα δυο αυγά, τα πήραν και αυτα... 

ΦΤΥΣΤΕ ΤΑ!!!! Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και για τα αυγά του Γιώργου και για τα δικά τους!

----------


## stelios7

Αντε μωρε μην αγχονεσαι ολα καλα θα πανε!!!  ::

----------


## Peri27

τι ομορφαααααα!!! ολα καλα θα πανε..  :Happy:  καλη συνεχεια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Όλα καλά θα πάνε Όλγα!! 6 πουλάκια δεν είναι τραγικό, ειδικά εφόσον το ζευγάρι είναι έμπειρο!!

Εμάς ο Ζίπο και η Φλάτζα είχαν 6 στα 6 γόνιμα, σήμερα γεννήθηκε το δεύτερο και περιμένουμε άλλα 4 που το τελευταίο όταν γεννηθεί θα έχει σίγουρα μια εβδομάδα διαφορά, το λιγότερο με το μεγαλύτερο αδερφάκι του!

----------


## olga

Ο αρσενικός είναι εμπειρος, το θηλυκό όχι, ελπίζω να ταίζει και αυτή όταν θα βγουν. 
6 πουλάκια Βίκυ μου νομίζω και εγώ πως θα τα καταφέρουν... αν όμως κάνει και αλλα αυγά η κοπέλα μου και βγουν όλα με το καλό, τότε θα τα βοηθήσω για ν μην μου πα΄θουν τίποτα οι γονεις. Έχω εντυπωσιαστεί με τον Απόλλωνα! Κλωσάει μαζί της ο καημένος!  Ελπίζω να δουνε πως είναι πολλά τα αυγά και να σταματήσει τις γέννες! Απο 4 που είχε στη φωλιά πήγαμε στα 7!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Φτου φτου μην τα ματιάσουμε. Με το καλό Όλγα να σε γεμίσουν με τσουλουφάκια.

----------


## saxo_29

Μπράβο Ολγα! Να σου ζήσουν, όλα κούκλα και είναι. 
Ευχομαι και όλα τα αυγουλακια να σου βγάλουν και απο ένα δυνατό όμορφο τσουλουφακι.

----------


## lagreco69

Ολγα ειναι πολυ ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα!!! να τα χαιρεσαι ολα. 

Με το καλο!! να σκασουν και τα αυγουλακια και Don't worry!! 
* Τα αυγα να τα βαλεις στους γονεις εννοειται.  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Σκόρδα θα κρεμάσω στο κλουβί! 

Το θηλυκό βγήκε το απόγευμα και έφαγε. Ο Απόλλωνας την νύχτα κοιμάται έξω. Κάνουν και κάτι κουτσουλιές τεράστιες, του θηλυκού είναι ακόμα πιο περίεργες και προσπαθώ να μην ανησυχώ αφού θυμάμαι πως και στην Δάφνη έτσι ήταν. Σήμερα τους έβαλα και ασβέστιο στο νερό, και αυριο λέω να τους βάλω κάποια βιταμίνη.

----------


## stam72

> Πολύ γλυκά τα μικρά!!!
> Να σου ζήσουν!!!
> 
> Για την μηχανή καλύτερα είναι η μάνα, αλλά τα αυγά θα σκάσουν συγχρονισμένα; 
> Και αν ναι, δεν θα βγουν πολλά μικρά αν είναι 2 από τα δικά σου κοκατιλ ενσπορα, 2 σίγουρα από της μηχανής και δύο που δεν ξέρεις αν είναι ενσπορα... συνολικά 6 μικρά, δεν θα είναι πολλά;;;  Αν σκάσουν όλα, θα πρέπει να βοηθήσεις *μάλλον*...
> Πάντως μπράβο σας που θα σώσετε τρεις μικρές ψυχούλες!!!


Την περσινή άνοιξη, ένα δικό μου ζευγάρι cockatiels μεγάλωσε μόνο του 5 μικρά χωρίς καμιά δική μου παρέμβαση. Εγώ φρόντιζα σε καθημερινή βάση για άφθονο φαγητό, βραστό αυγό και φρούτα και λαχανικά. Θα δείς όταν με το καλό έρθουν τα μικρά αν χρειαστεί να επέμβεις για ταισμα με το χέρι.

----------


## olga

Σωστά! Μα αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βοηθήσω γιατί να ταλαιπωρηθώ και εγώ αναλαμβάνοντας κάποιο μικρό. Θα πρεπει να ταίζω κάθε 2 ώρες που δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα. Αν μπορώ να το αποφύγω φυσικά και δεν θα ταίσω! Τώρα αν βγουν πολλά μικρά θα παρακολουθώ αν είναι όλα ταισμένα γιατί θα βγουν με διαφορά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς πάει Όλγα, σήμερα ήρθε κανένα ακόμη αυγουλάκι;;;  :winky: 

Παιδιά δεν είπα ντε και καλά να τα πάρετε και να τα ταΐσετε αποκλειστικά στο χέρι!!!
Απλά, ΑΝ οι γονείς χρειαστούν βοήθεια, καλό θα ήταν να ταΐζατε βοηθητικά, όχι μόνο εσείς!!!  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Μια χαρά είναι και σήμερα, είδα το πρωί δεν είχαμε αλλο αυγό. Βγηκε και η θηλυκια να φάει...

----------


## volcanotimes

μπραβο όλγα , αντε με το καλο.  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Απο τα 3 αυγά του Γιώργου το ένα ήταν άσπορο και το άλλο δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είχε κάτι και σταμάτησε πολύ νωρίς η επόαση, πάντως το άνοιξα και είχε μόνο κρόκο. Από τα 4 αυγά που είχε κάνει το ζευγάρι το πρώτο ήταν άσπορο. Άρα ένα που έμεινε του Γιώργου και 3 του ζευγαριού, συνολικά έχει 4 αυγά. 

Εδώ και μια βδομάδα δεν έχω πετύχει και τους 2 εξω απο τη φωλιά για να δω τι γίνεται πάντως σήμερα το πρωί βγηκε το πρώτο πουλάκι! 
Κάθεται ενδιάμεσα στους 2 γονεις και έτσι το είδα! Απο τις ημερομηνίες που κοιταξα είναι μάλλον απο το ζευγάρι μου, αλλά αν δω πως βγαίνουν έξω να φάνε θα κοιτάξω για να είμαι σίγουρη.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπραβο ρε Ολγα! Πολυ χαρηκα!! Μου εφτιαξες την μερα  :Happy0045: 
Να ειναι παντα γερο ευχομαι και με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα..  :Happy0159:

----------


## olga

Έχω κι άλλο ένα ευχάριστω και ένα δυσάρεστο... Βγήκε η θηλυκιά και ο Απόλλωνας με άφησε να δω... είναι 2 τα μικρά!!!! Ίδια σε μέγεθος! Όμως το αυγουλάκι του Γιώργου είχε σταματήσει να αναπτύσεται...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Με το καλό και στ' άλλα αυγουλάκια 'Ολγα!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη συνεχεια!!! Ολγα.  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Τα δαφνάκια νομίζω πως έχουν αρχίσει να συμπεριφέρονται σαν αγοράκια! Ανοίγουν τα φτερά τους και χτυπάνε το ράμφος τους στο κλαρί! Σήμερα τραγουδαγαν απο τις 7:30 το πρωί. 

Χαλάλι όμως που με ξύπνησαν γιατί πήγα νωρίς νωρίς να βάλω αυγό στον Απόλλωνα να ταίσει τα νεογέννητα. Ανοίγω λοιπόν τη φωλιά για να βλάλω τα κουτσουλημένα πριονίδια και παρατηρώ στο τελευταίο αυγό ένα χτύπημα. Το έπιασα στα χέρια μου και το ένιωθα να χτυπάει, και απο μέσα το πουλάκι φωναζε!

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να βγει!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Α μωρε! Με το καλο κι αυτο Ολγα  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Βγήκε και το άλλο πουλάκι! Όλα είναι ταισμένα. Το τελευταίο πουλάκι βγήκε σε μόνο 15 μέρες απο το αυγό! Τα χνουδάκια του είναι πιο κίτρινα απο των άλλων 2.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν σε πιστευουμε! :Tongue0020: 
Θελουμε αποδεικτικες φωτογραφιες :: 

Αντε βαλε καμια.. μην μας αφηνεις ετσι! Να σου ζησει και το 3ο μικρακι Ολγα! :Love0020:

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Νικό έχω σηκωθεί απο τις 7 και λύνω κάτι σκουλικάκια που αν θυμάμαι καλά τα λένε ολοκληρώματα  :Sick0020: .  Αυριο δίνω, άρα Δευτέρα Τρίτη που θα έχω γυρίσει απο Νάξο θα βάλω φωτογραφίες απο αυτά και απο τα καναρινάκια!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

::

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο 'Ολγα! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλα!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

θέλουμε φωτογραφίες....

----------


## olga

Να τα πουλάκια! Οι γονείς τα ταίζουν μεχρι σκασμού και μου φαίνεται πως μεγαλώνουν πολύ γρήγορα, το πρώτο είναι 8 ημερών! 




Χθες το μεγαλύτερο πουλάκι είχε το πόδι του τεντωμένο στο πλάι, μόνο το 1. Το έβαλα στην λακουβα που έχει η φωλια μήπως και το μαζέψει. Σήμερα το πρωί το είχε πάλι τεντωμένο στο πλάι και γι αυτό έκανα αυτό με το σφουγγαράκι που αναφέρεται στο αρθρο για το τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι. Το έβαλα και μέσα σε ένα φλυτζανάκι για να μπορεί να στηριχτεί και να είναι τα πόδια του κάτω απο το σώμα του, γιατί έσπρωχνε με τα πόδια του προς τα πίσω. Ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα να βάλω χοντρό σπάγκο αλλά φοβήθηκα μηπως μπερδευτούν με τα άλλα.

----------


## olga

Μόλις το έβγαλα απο το φλυτζανάκι γιατί ο μπαμπάς του το είχε γυρίσει ανάποδα και κάθοταν απο πάνω του και το κλώσαγε! Τι κάνω τώρα που δεν μπορεί να στηριχτεί και τεντώνει τα πόδια του προς τα πίσω?

----------


## vicky_ath

Όλγα βάλε να δούμε πως ειναι χωρις το σφουγγαράκι τα πόδια του...

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν ηταν Splayed leg θα ειχε προβλημα και στα δυο ποδαρακια του, σαν της φωτογραφιας παρακατω. οι γονεις τρωνε σουπιοκοκκαλο?

----------


## olga

Παω τωρα να βγαλω φωτογραφία χωρίς το σφουγγαρακι. Φυσικα και εχουν σουπια και όταν γενναγαν και μετα έβαζα ασβεστιο σε σταγονες

----------


## lagreco69

> Φυσικα και εχουν σουπια και όταν γενναγαν και μετα έβαζα ασβεστιο σε σταγονες


Το ξερω οτι εχουν σουπιοκοκκαλο! εαν το τρωνε σε ρωτησα.

----------


## olga

Είναι μόνο το ένα ποδι έτσι. Να πως είναι το ποδαράκι του που φεύγει στο πλάι, έτσι κάθοταν συνέχεια μεσα στη φωλιά. Όταν του έβαλα το σφουγγαρακι δεν μπορούσε να σταθεί όρθιο ευκολα και κάθοταν όπως στην τελευταια φωτό. Οπότε φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα μπορεί να φάει ευκολα αν κάθεται ξαπλωμένο. 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]



Βρηκα και αυτό το βιντεο που βάζει μια ταινια. Φαινεται πως μπορει να σταθει πιο ευκολα, εχω τετοια ταινια και μπορω να το φτιαξω αν πιστευετε πως θα ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## olga

Ναι Δημήτρη το τρώνε κανονικα!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα αυτή με την ταινία! Θα το δοκίμαζα!

----------


## olga

Τώρα το έχω μέσα σε ένα κουπάκι χωρίς τίποτα στα πόδια του και είναι στην σωστή θέση. Αν όμως το βάλω έτσι μεσα στη φωλιά μπορεί να αναποδογυρίσει και να μην το πάρω χαμπάρι και να σκάσει! 

Οπότε λέτε να του κάνω αυτό με την ταινία? Και αν δεν μπορεί να σταθεί πάλι ορθιο για να φάει τι κάνω?

----------


## olga

Έφτιαξα αυτό με την ταινία, αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί. Να το βάλω αρχικά μεσα στη φωλιά μαζί με το κουπάκι που το βοηθάει να στέκεται ορθιο και να τσεκάρω συνεχώς αν είναι εντάξει? Αλλιως φοβάμαι πως δεν θα μπορει να φάει...
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να το παρακολουθεις συνεχεια Ολγα! Εαν μεινει λεπτο νηστικος τον ταιζεις εσυ συμπληρωματικα. Επισης, δεν ξερω εαν εκεινο το συρραπτικο που εβαλες μπορει να επηρεασει σε κατι τους γονεις εαν το δαγκωσουν ή εαν φυγει απο την θεση του και το φαει κανενας νεοσσος.. εαν μπορεις εγω θα εραβα την ταινια!

----------


## olga

Κάθε 10 λεπτά πάω και το κοιτάω, αν δω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα μέσα στο κουπάκι θα το βγάλω. Λες βρε Νίκο να το βγάλουν το συραπτικό? Εδώ δεν μπορούμε καλά καλά να το βγάλουμε εμείς... Προς το παρόν θα το αφήσω να ηρεμίσει γιατί το κουράσαμε και ίσως το απόγευμα να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο για να αντικαταστίσω το συραπτικό. Για να το ράψω φοβάμαι και μετά θα φοβάμαι μην ξηλώσουν την κλωστεί και μπερδευτεί στα πόδια τους.. Νίκο έχεις καμιά άλλη ιδέα για το πως θα το σταθεροποιήσω?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αυτην την στιγμη δεν μου ερχεται κατι στο μυαλο, αλλα εαν μου ερθει κατι θα το πω!

Παντως αφου κοιτας συχνα εαν ξηλωθει η κλωστη θα το προλαβεις! Με το σιδερο δεν ξερω.. παντως εαν ειναι καποιο επικινδυνο σιδερο?

----------


## olga

Να σου πω... αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω μέσα στο κουπάκι και δεν έχει ούτε αυτό τρ΄πο να βγάλει το σιδεράκι ουτε και οι γονείς. 

Το άλλο! Ανοιγω τη φωλιά και είναι ο μπαμπάς και κάθεται πάνω στο κουπάκι και κλωσάει το μικρό! Λέτε να το σκάσει?

----------


## olga

Το πουλάκι μέχρι στιγμής είναι μια χαρά μέσα στο κουπάκι, το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι πως το θηλυκό πάει και βγάζει το χαρτάκι απο μέσα. Την ταινια στα ποδαράκια του δεν την έχουν πειράξει καθόλου και πριν λίγο που το έβγαλα να το δω καθοταν κανονικά στα ποδαράκια του χωρίς να ξαπλώνει. Νομίζω πως το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται πολύ γρήγορα! Θα το αφήσω και αυριο έτσι. 

Πότε θα είναι καλά να βγάλω την ταινια απο τα ποδια του?

----------


## lagreco69

Ολγα αφησε το με την ταινια για μια εβδομαδα, την αλλη Τριτη την αφαιρεις. και υπο στενη παρακολουθηση μην του δημιουργησει προβλημα η στρεσαρει η ταινια τους γονεις.

----------


## olga

Τόσο πολύ λες Δημήτρη!? Ελεγα να το βγάλω την Παρασκευή για να δω πως τα πάει και αν έχει ακόμα πρόβλημα ξαναφτιάχνω μια ταινια. Τι λες?

----------


## lagreco69

Κανε το και ετσι! το καλο ειναι οτι ειναι νεοσσος και θα φτιαξει το ποδαρακι του απιστευτα γρηγορα.

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Το πουλάκι στέκεται κανονικά ορθιο και έτσι το έβγαλα απο το κουπάκι. Το μικρότερο πουλι έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα, έβαλα και σε αυτό ταινία και το έβαλα μεσα στο κουπακι. 

Τωρα σκέφτομαι πως ο Δημήτρης είχε δίκιο... μήπως λείπει κάτι στους γονεις? Στα 2 απο τα 3 πουλιά το ίδιο ποδι έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα... Ασβέστιο στο νερό τους είχαν και τους έβαλα ξανά, σουπιες έχουμε βαρεθεί να τρωμε τα σουπιοκοκκαλα φεύγουν γρήγορα, παντα στο μπολάκι τους υπάρχει αυγοτροφή jk και μιξ λαχανικων εναλάξ, nekton s, necton e, multivit. Αυτά τους έδεινα. Και φυσικά μισό αυγό το πρωί μισό το μεσημέρι για να ταίζουν τα μικρά. Να φταίει ο πάτος της φωλιά που έχει ένα κάπως γλυστερο υλικο? Τώρα τους έχω χαρτι στρωμένο κάτω και μπολικο πριονίδι, όταν αφήσουν τη φωλιά θα βάλουμε άλλο υλικο κάτω.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

'Αφησέ τα με την ταινία σταθεροποιημένα 'Ολγα, για να βοηθηθούν, όσο μπορείς περισσότερες μερούλες. Είναι σημαντικό, τώρα που είναι τόσο μικρά. Θα γίνουν τελείως καλά.

----------


## olga

Tα ποδαράκια των μικρών φαίνοντε καλύτερα, μπορούν να στηριχθούν μόνα τους όρθια! Αυριο θα αφαιρέσω την ταινία απο το μεσαίο πουλάκι που θα έχει κλείσει 3 μέρες και αν είναι όλα καλά την επόμενη μέρα θα τη βγάλω και απο το πιο μικρό. Αλλιως βάζω νέα ταινια και την βγάζω απο Δευτέρα. 
[/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

Το μεγαλύτερο πουλάκι(στα δεξια στην κάτω φωτογραφία, το κοντό) μου φαίνεται πως είναι περλέ, Βίκυ τα φώτα σου! Εσένα πως σου φαίνεται? Αν είναι περλέ είναι αρσενικό? θα πήξουμε στους άντρες? 
[/IMG]

Τα άλλα 2 πως τα βλέπετε? Βγήκε κανένα cinnamon??
[/IMG][IMG]
Η μαμα είναι περλε και ο μπαμπάς cinnamon και μάλλον ήταν και αυτός περλε και έχασε στην πτεροροια τις πέρλες, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη 100%. Αρα τα αρσενικά θα βγουνε περλέ (δηλαδή μετά την πτεροροια νορμαλ) και τα θηλυκά cinnamon?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κουκλακια ειναι Ολγα.. ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα! Την ταινια αφησε την μεχρι την Δευτερα μην ταλαιπωρησεις τα πουλακια.. 

Το pearl με το cinnamon ειναι δυο διαφορετικες μεταλλαξεις. Ενα αρσενικο που εχασε της περλες τους εξακολουθει να ειναι και να λεγεται pearl απλα θα ειναι χωρις περλες και θα μοιαζει με normal.

Τα θηλυκα pearl θα εχουν παντα, για ολη τους την ζωη τις περλες τους. 

Το cinnamon ειναι αλλη μεταλλαξη. 

Για το φυλο θα σου πει η Βικυ.. δεν το 'χω αυτο.

----------


## olga

Νικο ελεος με τις μεταλλάξεις, δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα! Δηλαδή ο αρσενικός μου που είναι cinnamon δεν είχε πέρλες? Θυμάμαι πως είχε κάποιες στην πλάτη του και μετά έφυγαν, αλλά όχι πολλές. Δεν μπορεί ένα πουλάκι να είναι cinnamon kai περλε μαζί?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δεν μπορεί ένα πουλάκι να είναι cinnamon kai περλε μαζί?


Μπορει! Με μπερδεψες ομως.. νομιζα οτι μου ειπες πως ηταν pearl και ξαφνικα εγινε cinnamon κι οχι πως ειναι cinnamon pearl. Μπορει ομως να ειναι μονο cinnamon. οι δυο αυτες μεταλλαξεις δεν πανε απαραιτητα μαζι.

----------


## vicky_ath

Κάτσε γιατί με μπέρδεψες.... τα πουλάκια είναι 3... σωστά???

Αυτά τα δύο....


και αυτό....




Το πρώτο (αριστερά στην πρώτη φωτό) νομίζω πως βγαίνει cinnamon... αλλά οι φωτογραφίες ξεγελάνε πολλές φορές...
Το δευτερο είναι σίγουρα περλέ.
Το τρίτο πάλι cinnamon θα πω, αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορώ με σιγουριά να κρίνω από την εικόνα. Είναι πολύ διαφορετικό όταν τα βλέπεις με τα μάτια σου.





> Αν είναι περλέ είναι αρσενικό? θα πήξουμε στους άντρες? 
> Αρα τα αρσενικά θα βγουνε περλέ (δηλαδή μετά την πτεροροια νορμαλ) και τα θηλυκά cinnamon?


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες... και θηλυκά και αρσενικά περλέ θα βγουν αν ο μπαμπας είναι φορέας περλέ!
Όσα βγουν cinnamon όμως, θηλυκά!

----------


## stephan

> Νικο ελεος με τις μεταλλάξεις, δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα! Δηλαδή ο αρσενικός μου που είναι cinnamon δεν είχε πέρλες? Θυμάμαι πως είχε κάποιες στην πλάτη του και μετά έφυγαν, αλλά όχι πολλές. Δεν μπορεί ένα πουλάκι να είναι cinnamon kai περλε μαζί?


Απο οτι καταλαβα εγω μπορει αλλα αυτο θα φενεται μονο αν ειναι θηλυκό, αν ειναι αρσενικο με την πτερορροια φευγουν οι περελες και μιαζει σαν να ειναι μονο cinnamon.
Τα λεω σωστα?  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## olga

Όχι! ήταν πάντα cinnamon! απλα νομίζω πως είχε λιγες πέρλες στην πλάτη του και τώρα δεν τις έχει.

----------


## olga

> Απο οτι καταλαβα εγω μπορει αλλα αυτο θα φενεται μονο αν ειναι θηλυκό, αν ειναι αρσενικο με την πτερορροια φευγουν οι περελες και μιαζει σαν να ειναι μονο cinnamon.
> Τα λεω σωστα?


Ναι αυτό ελέγα και εγω! 

Βικυ μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λες και να είναι 2 cinnamon θηλυκα! Εiτε ειναι περλε ειτε οχι μου αρέσει που θα είναι cinnamon!  αυτο που λέμε πως είναι περλέ το ένα αν δεν είναι cinnamon θα είναι αρσενικό σωστά? ακι όταν μεγαλώσει θα μοιαζει με νορμαλ, αλλά θα έχει στα γονιδια του και μετάλλαξη περλέ και cinnamon?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες... και θηλυκά και αρσενικά περλέ θα βγουν *αν* ο μπαμπας είναι φορέας περλέ!
> Όσα βγουν cinnamon όμως, θηλυκά!


Λοιπόν... διορθώνω τον εαυτό μου.... χαχαχαχαχα! Σχιζοφρένεια!!!!  :: 

Ισχύει αυτό που είπες Όλγα!
Όλα τα αρσενικά πουλάκια θα είναι pearl φορεις cinnamon ή αρχέγονα φορεις cinnamon+pearl.
Όλα τα θηλυκά θα είναι cinnamon ή cinnamon pearl.

Αυτά επειδή ο μπαμπάς είναι *ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ* (και όχι *ΑΝ* όπως έγραψα παραπάνω) φορέας pearl.
Pearl κανονικό δεν είναι, γιατί τότε θα έπαιρνες μόνο περλέ μωρά!

----------


## olga

Και πως κατάλαβες πως ο μπαμπας είναι σιγουρα φορεας περλ?

Αρα δηλαδή όλα τα αρσενικά μετά την πτεροροια θα είναι normal grey! σωστα δεν καταλαβα? και θα έχουν όλα την μετάλλαξη σινναμον που όμως δεν θα φαίνεται.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Αρα δηλαδή όλα τα αρσενικά μετά την πτεροροια θα είναι normal grey!


Δεν θα ειναι normal grey! Δεν γινεται αυτο. Περλε θα ειναι για μια ζωη απλα οι περλες θα ειναι λιγες. Το normal ειναι αλλη μεταλλαξη.

----------


## olga

> Δεν θα ειναι normal grey! Δεν γινεται αυτο. Περλε θα ειναι για μια ζωη απλα οι περλες θα ειναι λιγες. Το normal ειναι αλλη μεταλλαξη.


Γιατί βρε Νικο!?Εκει που νόμιζα πως το είχαν καταλάβει! Τα μισά αρσενικά πουλάκια θα είναι περλέ αλλά με λίγες πέρλες, και τα άλλα μισά αρχέγονα. Σωστα τωρα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Γιατί βρε Νικο!?Εκει που νόμιζα πως το είχαν καταλάβει! Τα μισά αρσενικά πουλάκια θα είναι περλέ αλλά με λίγες πέρλες, και τα άλλα μισά αρχέγονα. Σωστα τωρα?


Οχι.. εαν γεννηθηκαν περλε, ειτε τις εχασαν ειτε οχι τις περλες τους θα ειναι για παντα περλε ασχετα απο το πως φαινονται.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Και πως κατάλαβες πως ο μπαμπας είναι σιγουρα φορεας περλ?


Γιατί έβγαλες pearl μωρό.... αν δεν ήταν δε θα είχες κανένα περλάκι! Μόνο τα αρσενικά θα ήταν φορείς.




> Τα μισά αρσενικά πουλάκια θα είναι περλέ αλλά με λίγες πέρλες, και τα άλλα μισά αρχέγονα. Σωστα τωρα?


Μέχρι την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια θα έχουν φουλ πέρλες. Μετά σταδιακά θα αρχίσουν να τις χάνουν. Και θα γίνουν γκρι (ίσως κρατήσουν και λίγες πέρλες.. δύσκολο βέβαια).
Τα άλλα μισά αρχέγονα, ναι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Τα άλλα μισά αρχέγονα, ναι!


Δηλαδη λες οτι αυτα που θα χασουν τελειως τις περλες τους ειναι πλεον αρχεγονα?

----------


## olga

> Δηλαδη λες οτι αυτα που θα χασουν τελειως τις περλες τους ειναι πλεον αρχεγονα?


Έτσι θα μοιαζουν! Σαν αρχεγονα, αλλά μικρά θα ειναι περλε, και τα άλλα μισα αρχέγονα μονο.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Δηλαδη λες οτι αυτα που θα χασουν τελειως τις περλες τους ειναι πλεον αρχεγονα?


Όχι βρε Νίκο... διάβασε ξανά το ποστ #67...
Μπορεί να βγάλει και αρχέγονα πουλάκια πουλάκια το ζευγάρι της Όλγας..
Δηλαδή από την αρχή θα είναι γκρι.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ααααααααααααααααααα. Καταλαβα Βικυ.. περιμενω ακομη εκεινο το σεμιναριο που ελεγες! Καιρος να καταλαβω τιποτα κι εγω

----------


## olga

Έβγαλα τις ταινίες απο τα πουλάκια, και όλα είναι μια χαρα, εφτιαξαν τα ποδαράκια τους σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα! Ευτυχώς που το καταλάβαμε νωρίς, φυσικά θα τα παρακολουθουμε συνέχεια μήπως χρειαστεί να ξαναμπει η ταινια.

----------


## kostas0206

Eυτηχως πηγαν ολα καλα!  :Big Grin: 
Nα σου ζησουν τα κουκλακια σου!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ολα καλα τελικα! Μπραβο Ολγα  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Τι κανουν τα μικρουλια σου, χρυσαυγη?

----------


## olga

Μια χαρα είναι τα πουλάκια! Με τα ποδια τους δεν είχαμε άλλο πρόβλημα, φτεράκια βγάζουνε, και μου μοιάζουν ολα σκουρα και όλα περλε....  :sad:  ελπίζω να βγει κάποιο τελικα cinnamon δηλαδή κοριτσάκι!.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Μια χαρα είναι τα πουλάκια! Με τα ποδια τους δεν είχαμε άλλο πρόβλημα, φτεράκια βγάζουνε, και μου μοιάζουν ολα σκουρα και όλα περλε....  ελπίζω να βγει κάποιο τελικα cinnamon δηλαδή κοριτσάκι!.


Υγεια πανω απ' ολα  :winky:

----------


## olga

Καλά αυτό δεν το συζητώ! αλλά όλα αγορια βρε παιδί μου! τι θα κάνω τόσους άντρες? Τουλάχιστων θα μπορώ να βάλω κάποιο μαζί με τα δαφνάκια χωρίς να φοβάμαι μην ζευγαρώσουν..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Καλά αυτό δεν το συζητώ! αλλά όλα αγορια βρε παιδί μου! τι θα κάνω τόσους άντρες? Τουλάχιστων θα μπορώ να βάλω κάποιο μαζί με τα δαφνάκια χωρίς να φοβάμαι μην ζευγαρώσουν..


Δεν ειναι απαραιτητα αγορια ολα τους βρε! Περιμενε λιγο καιρο  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Δώσε φωτό στο λαό!!!

----------


## olga

Και τα 3 μέσα στη φωλιά!

Βγήκαμε και εξω για να φωτογραφηθούμε ενα ενα

Αυτό ειναι το μεγαλύτερο

Τα άλλα 2 δεν τα ξερω μπερδεψα τις φωτογραφίες...

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρε βρε βρε... τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές!!!
Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεστε!!!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> Τα άλλα 2 δεν τα ξερω μπερδεψα τις φωτογραφίες...


χαχαχαχα!!!!!!! κουκλακια ειναι Ολγα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Vrasidas

Παίδαροι, παίδαροι, να τους χαίρεσαι!

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Μου φαίνεται πως μεγαλώνουν πολύ γρήγορα! Φοβάμαι πως σε μερικές μερες δεν θα μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω πιο ειναι το μεγαλύτερο και το μικρότερο... Πάντως όλα βγήκαν περλε!

----------


## cute

Είναι όλα παρα πολύ ομορφα Όλγα!!Να σου ζήσουν  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ πάντως τα 2 τελευταία στις φωτό δεν τα βλέπω για περλέ......
Αλλά το είπα ξανά, πως οι φωτογραφίες μπορούν να ξεγελάσουν!

----------


## xristina_konta

Ολγα ειναι πολυ γλυκουλια!!!!να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να σου ζήσουν 'Ολγα! Είναι κουκλάκια!
Τα δύο τελευταία δεν φαίνονται σίγουρα για περλέ.

----------


## demis

Εγω γιατι τα βλεπω για περλε? μηπως εχω περλαθει??? χχαχαχα

----------


## olga

xaxaxa!Παιδιά τα 2 μεγαλύτερα ειναι περλε! το πρώτο 100% Θα βάλω και φωτογραφίες τωρα που βγαινουν τα φτερακια να δειτε! για το μικρότερο εχω και εγω αμφιβολιες!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το 1ο και το 2ο τα κανω για περλε εγω.. το 3ο για νορμαλ θα ελεγα.

----------


## olga

Ελα ρε Νικο! οχι νορμαλ! σιναμον πες!

----------


## olga

To μεγάλο


το μεσαίο


το μικρό


Δεν μοιαζουν όλα για περλέ? Εχουν και κίτρινο πρόσωπο!

----------


## MaGiCPaiN

Φοβερές φάτσες 1000 μπράβο !!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Είδες που οι φωτογραφίες ξεγελούν??? 

Ολα περλάκια είναι! Τώρα αν ειναι κανονικά ή cinnamon pearl εσύ το βλέπεις!

----------


## olga

Απο τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά είναι μικρό, μεσαίο, μεγάλο. Το μεγαλύτερο έχει πιο πολύ κίτρινο ενώ το μικρότερο είναι πιο γκρι. Όλα περλάκια λοιπόν όπως ειπαν και τα παιδιά! Βίκυ αν είναι σίναμον ουτε εγώ το βλέπω! Όλα κανονικά μου μοιαζουν... Το μεγαλύτερο 3 εβδομάδων βγήκε χθες για πρώτη φορά απο τη φωλιά!














Σήμερα που άνοιξα και την φωλιά να την καθαρίσω είδα 2 αυγουλάκια μέσα... Αφού θέλει να ξαναγεννήσει λέω να μην την κόψω και αν δω πως εχει πολλή ζέστη να την πάρω μέσα στο σπίτι σε χώρο με κλιματιστικό. Όμως αν βγουν πάλι πουλάκια όταν πάνε 1-2 εβδομαδων θα πάρω το κλουβί μέσα στο σπίτι για να μειώσω τη διάρκεια της ημέρας όπως μου έχει πει ο lagreco.

----------


## vicky_ath

Όλγα μου νομίζω ότι τα δύο μεγαλύτερα είναι cinnamon! Τα νύχια τους τι χρώμα είναι?? Λευκά ή μαύρα????

Τα αυγά που έχεις τώρα δύσκολα θα κλωσσηθούν σωστά με τα μωρά μέσα στη φωλιά! Αν θέλεις τη γέννα, πάρε να ταίσεις τα μικρά στο χέρι!

----------


## olga

Aν δεις και στην πρώτη φωτογραφία που φαίνοντε τα 2 νύχια στο μεσαίο πουλάκι, το ένα είναι ασπρο και το άλλο μαυρο. Έτσι είναι και στο μεγαλύτερο πουλάκι, κάποια νλυχια ειναι ασπρα κάποια μαύρα. Τι σημαίνει αυτό? Τα σιναμον εχουν ασπρα νυχια? 

Δεν με νοιαζει να βγάλω πολλά πουλιά. Προς το παρόν ο μπαμπάς αλλά κυρίως το θηλυκο είναι συνεχεια μέσα και κλωσσάνε. Πιστεύω πως σε καμιά βδομάδα τα μικρά θα εχουν αφήσει τη φωλια. Δεν θα ήθελα να ταίσω στο χέρι μην τους κάνω καμιά ζημιά τωρα που πάνε όλα καλά. Ουτε τα τσιμπάνε και είναι πάντα σκασμένα απο το φάι.

----------


## vicky_ath

Συνήθως τα σίναμον έχουν λευκά ή απαλά καφέ-γκρι νυχάκια και όχι μαύρα! 
Τώρα τα δικά σου τα έχουν μισά μισά... άρα μάλλον είναι και φορείς Pied.... 
Τι να πω.. δεν μπορω να διακρίνω από τη φωτό τόσο καλά!

----------


## olga

στις επόμενες φωτογραφίες θα βγάλω και τα πόδια τους.... Μπας και καταλάβουμε τι μετάλλαξη είναι γιατί μου φαινεται πως θα βγάλουν κανονικά ολα τα φτερά και ακόμα δεν θα έχω καταλάβει αν ειναι σιναμον!χχα

----------


## olga

Εδώ μεσα στη φωλίτσα το ένα κρύβεται κάτω απο την ουρά της μαμας του! 



Το μεγάλο πουλάκι και το πόδι του που έχει και μαυρα και ασπρα νύχια. Βικυ αυτό τι σου λέει? cinnamon ή pied?







Το μικρότερο που όλα τα νύχια του είναι μαυρα





Και το μεσαίο που έχει ένα νύχι καφέ και όλα τα άλλα μαυρα



Και το μικρότερο με το μεσαίο μαζί, δεν παρατηρώ ιδιαίτερη διαφορα στο χρώμα... ίσως να ξεγελάνε και οι περισσότερες πέρλες που έχει το μεσαίο

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!!! Ολγα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Τρέλανέ μας και άλλο!!!! χαχαχαχα!!!
Δε βγάζω άκρηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## olga

xaxax! Δεν θέλω να γίνω κουκουβάγια αλλά δεν έχουν πανέμορφες πέρλες!? Και γενικά δεν είναι πανέμορφα!?Κάθε φορα που τα βλέπω λέω τι ωραίες πέρλες είναι αυτές!

----------


## RacingPigeon

είναι όντως πανέμορφα, να σου ζήσουν να τα χαίρεσαι !!! :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Τι ομορφα μικρουλια εινα αυτα? :Happy0045:  Να σου ζησουν τα πανεμορφα σου!!!  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τι μωρα ειναι αυτα βρε Ολγα? :Happy0045:  Κουκλια! Πιο κουκλια δεν γινονται!

----------


## demis

Πωπω πανεμορφαααα!

----------


## CyberPanos

Πολυ πέρλα ρε παιδί μου!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα κοκατιλάκια!!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι... όσο μεγαλώνουν τόσο πιο πολύ ομορφαίνουν!!!

----------


## olga

Ναι τα κουκλάκια μου! φτου φτου! 

Τωρα εχουν φυγει και απο τη φωλιά, κάθοντε την περισσότερη ωρα έξω και άντε να μπει κάποιο απο τα 3 το βραδυ μέσα. Δεν ενοχλουν και τους γονεις που κλοσάνε και πλέον απο ότι κατάλαβα ταιζει μόνο ο μπαμπας.

----------


## Ρία

αα εχω τρελαθει ρεεεε!!! τι είναι αυτά;;; καραμελίτσες εε!!! να σου ζησουν κ εύχομαι ποτέ άλλωτε να μην εχεις αναποδιές!!!!!

----------


## olga

Τα περλάκια μας μεγάλωσαν! Το ενα δεν δέχεται με τίποτα να κάτσει να το βγάλω μια φωτογραφία! 

Στράβωσα και τον μπαμπάκα μας με το φλας!Το  μικρό απο πίσω του μήπως ειναι σιναμον τελικά??


Και τα δαφνάκια μου που τσακώνονται για το σουπιοκόκκαλο!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Λιγες ειναι..  ::  τα υπολοιπα τσουλουφια που ειναι????χχεεχεχχεεχχεχεχε. 

Να τα χαιρεσαι Ολγα.. ειναι πανεμορφα ολα τους!! 

Το περλακι που λες, δεν ειναι cinnamon.

----------


## olga

Ελα.... γιατί?? Δεν σου φαίνεται πως ειναι ανοιχτόχρωμο σαν τον μπαμπα του?? Αν παρατηρήσεις εχει στο σβέρκο άσπρα σημάδια, είναι αυτό που έχει 2 νυχια άσπρα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ασπρα σημαδια στο σβερκο εχουν τα split to pied, οχι cinnamon. Ισως εχεις δικιο.. θα σου πει η Βικυ για σιγουρια. 
Φαγωθηκες να βγαλεις cinnamon εσυ..  ::

----------


## olga

Ε θα βγάλω που θα πάει! Αλλα 3 γονιμα αυγα εχω κάποιο θα βγει κοριτσακι!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Άντε με το καλό να βγάλεις και νυφούλες!!

----------


## olga

Μετά απο την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια να βάψουμε αυτό το παλιο κλουβί ωστε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για τα κοκατιλ μας βρέθηκε η λύση! Ο φίλος μου ο Ασλάνης έβαψε το κλουβάκι στο φανοβαφείο του με ένα καλοκαίρινο και νησιωτικο χρώμα οπως το χαρακτήρισε! Πλέον δεν ξεβάφει ούτε ξεφλουδίζει και είναι ετοιμο να υποδεχτεί τα μικρά περλάκια όταν ερθει η ωρα!





Θυμάστε τον Μίμη που φιλοξενούσα πριν απο μερικούς μήνες? Λόγω ελειψης χρόνου η Μαιριλυν δεν μπορούσε να τον κρατησει και μου πρότεινε να τον πάρω εγώ, φυσικά δεχτηκα αμέσως αφού τον είχα κατασυμπαθήσει όσο τον είχα εδω και θέλω να ευχαριστήσω την Μαιριλυν που με εμπιστεύτηκε! Φυσικά αν κάποια στιγμή θελησει να τον πάρει πίσω φυσικά και θα της τον επιστρέψω! Προς το παρον είναι υποψήφιος γαμπρός για τα cinnamon θηλυκά που ΘΑ κάνει ο Απόλλωνας! 
Πλέον ο Μιμης θα έχει πάντα παρεούλα αφού εγκαταστάθηκε στο κλουβί με τα δαφνάκια! Και φωτογραφίες για να μην παραπονιέται ο Νίκος! χαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ελα Ολγα! Κουκλια ειναι ολα τους! Με το καλο μια cinnamon κουκλα για τον Μιμη (αμαν, φαγωθηκες εσυ).

Το γαλαζιο χρωμα του κλουβιου ειναι σουπερ. το αγαπημενο μου χρωμα!

----------


## lagreco69

Ολγα να τον χαρεσαι!!! τον Μιμη. 

Super το κλουβι! μπραβο!!! στο φιλαρακι σου.  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! Σήμερα έσκασε και το ένα αυγό!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Πολυ ωραια ολα !!!

Με καλο και τους απογονους

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να σου ζησει το μικρακι Ολγα! Κανε τον σταυρο σου να ειναι cinnamon!χχααχχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

::  ::  ::

----------


## olga

Τα μικρά μας γίνανε 3! Απο τωρα φαίνεται πως ειναι κοριτσακια! χαχαχα







Ίσα ίσα ξεχωριζουν μέσα στο πριονιδι!

----------


## lagreco69

Ψυχουλες ομορφες!!!! 

Ολγα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άτριχα πλασματάκια... να σου ζήσουν και με το  καλό στο κλαρί!  :winky:

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια! Ναι Ευθυμη το ενα δεν εχει ουτε χνουδι στο κεφαλι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να σου ζησουν Ολγα! Με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν, να 'ναι γερα και cinnamon  ::

----------


## olga

Και θηλυκα Νικο!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Να τις χαιρεσε και αυτες τις ψυχουλες σου!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

αχου τα μωρε τα γλυκακια!! <3 Να  σου ζησουν!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

γλυκακιαααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olga

Σημερα για πρωτη φορά ο Μιμης εκανε αυτό που θα δείτε στο παρακάτω βίντεο. Τον ήχο του ταίσματος νομιζω τον κάνει ο Μιμης. Μήπως θέλει να τον ταίσει το δαφνάκι? αυτό δεν το κάνουν ούτε τα δαφνάκια μεταξυ τους, ο Μίμης γιατί να το κανει? ολα τα πουλάκια ειναι αρσενικα..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εμενα μου μοιαζει ο Μιμης να ταιζεται κι οχι να ταιζει το δαφνακι.. λεω εγω μηπως το συγκεκριμενο δαφνακι ειναι θηλυκο??

----------


## olga

Και εγω ετσι νομίζω αλλά τα δαφνάκια ειναι αρσενικά και τα 2 με το κελάηδισμα που κάνουνε!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Και του Σεραφειμ, η Καιλ τραγουδα!




> 


Αν θυμαμαι καλα.. κι ο lagreco μου ειχε πει οτι και η κοκατιλιτσα του τραγουδα.

Δεν ειναι και τοσο σπανιο, απο οσο ξερω, να κελαηδησει ενα θηλυκο κοκατιλ.

----------


## olga

Μα εδω δεν κάνει απλά κάποια σφυρίγματα, εχει 2-3 διαφορετικές μελωδίες (η μια κλεμένη απο τον μιμη) και όταν τις τραγουδα φουσκωνει και ανοίγει τα φτερά! Αυτό νομίζω τα θηλυκά δεν το κάνουν, ή τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο εντονα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν ξερω Ολγα.. ασε να σου απαντησουν κι αλλοι  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Ολγα ειναι γεγονος! και το δικο μου το θηλυκο, τραγουδαει. 

Και εχει κανονικο ρεπερτοριο, δεν εχει ομως τοσο δυνατη φωνη οσο εχει ο αρσενικος.

----------


## olga

Εμενα αυτό δεν μου εχει τύχει! αλλα και πάλι λόγω της μετάλλαξης απο ότι μου εχει πει και η Βικυ είναι αρσενικά και τα 2, αν ήταν θηλυκα θα ήταν cinnamon. 

Το καλό ειναι πως ο Μιμης δίχνει να προσαρμόζεται μια χαρά στην παρέα αλλων πουλιών. Και το ταισμα δεν ειναι ενα σημάδι πως τα πάνε καλά?

----------


## ilie

Το αρσενικο εχει εντονα κοκκινα μαγουλα και κιτρινο κεφαλι και το θηλυκο εχει πιο πολυ γκρι, λιγοτερο κοκκινα μαγουλα και ραβδωσεις στην ουρα.



Οποτε εσυ Χρυσαυγη μου εχεις 1 αρσενικο και 2 θηλυκα στο βιντεο  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ηλεκτρα τα "θηλυκα" ειναι μωρα. ολα τα normal grey cockatiels οταν γεννιουνται εχουν χρωματα θηλυκου. εαν ειναι αρσενικα στην πρωτη τους πτερορροια παιρνουν τα ενηλικα χρωματα τους (κιτρινιζει η φατσα και η ουρα τους μαυριζει) ενω τα θηλυκα παραμενουν ιδια.

----------


## ilie

> Ηλεκτρα τα "θηλυκα" ειναι μωρα. ολα τα normal grey cockatiels οταν γεννιουνται εχουν χρωματα θηλυκου. εαν ειναι αρσενικα στην πρωτη τους πτερορροια παιρνουν τα ενηλικα χρωματα τους (κιτρινιζει η φατσα και η ουρα τους μαυριζει) ενω τα θηλυκα παραμενουν ιδια.


Πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο Νικο  :Happy: 
Και ποτε το καταλαβαινεις αυτο? Δηλαδη η δικια μου που ειναι μωρο γυρω στον 1μιση μηνα μπορει να ειναι αρσενικο? Γιατι εμενα για θηλυκο μου το εδωσε αυτος  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπορει κοριτσακι, μπορει αγορακι.. δεν θα ξερεις μεχρι την πρωτη πτερορροια (5 μηνων αρχιζει πανω κατω). Δες κι εδω που σου απαντησα Cockatiel: New Generation 2013!

Επισης εαν ειναι αγορακι σε λιγο καιρο θα αρχισει να δοκιμαζει την φωνη του και να τραγουδα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν περάσει την πρώτη του πτερόρροια θα δεις την αλλαγή... τώρα στους ενάμιση μήνες μοιάζει με θηλυκό! Όμως μετά την πρώτη του πτερόρροια αν μείνει ίδιο χρωματισμό θα είναι θηλυκό και αν κιτρινίσει το πρόσωπο και φύγουν οι ραβδώσεις κάτω από την ουρά, τότε θα είανι αρσενικό. Τώρα το μόνο που μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν είναι θηλυκό ή αρσενικο είναι το "κελάηδισμα". Αν είναι λίγο πολύπλοκο,συνεχές και με αρκετές μελωδίες συνήθως είναι αρσενικό. Αν κάνει απλούς θορύβους είναι θηλυκό* .

*Δεν αποκλείεται να μάθουν και τα θηλυκά να απομιμούνται ήχους ....

----------


## demis

Καλυτερα να μη χαλαμε τα θεματα με παρουσιασεις καθως υπαρχουν πολλα θεματα που εχουν ακριβως τις ιδιες ερωτησεις για τα γκρι κοκατιλακια και αναλογες απαντησεις. Κι εγω τα ειχα μπερδεψει με τα γκρι κοκατιλ στην αρχη.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Και εγώ είχα ένα θηλυκό που τραγούδαγε και μιμούνταν κάποιους ήχους.

----------


## olga

Τα δαφνάκια αρχισαν να βγάζουν λίγο κίτρινο στο πρόσωπο! Στο κλουβί με τον Μίμη τα πάνε πολύ καλά, ο Μίμης συνεχίζει να κάνει τον ήχο του ταίσματος στο μεγαλύτερο! 


Τα περλάκια μεγάλωσαν και τα χώρισα απο τους γονείς, τα εβαλα στο παλιό κλουβί του Μίμη που μου είχε δώσει η Mairylin. 








Και τα νέα περλάκια μεγαλώνουν και μου φαίνεται αυτή τη φορα  πως ο Απόλλωνας μου έκανε το χατίρι να βγάλει cinnamon!

Τα 2 απο τα 3 φαίνονται αρκετά πιο ανοιχτόχρρωμα.

----------


## lagreco69

Να ξυπνας το πρωι και να βλεπεις τετοιες φωτογραφιες, δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο!!! 

Ολγα να τα χαιρεσαι ολα!!! ειναι πανεμορφα και πολυ νοικοκυρεμενα.  :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

Όλγα ειναι αξιολατρευτα!!!!!  ::  :Jumping0044:  :: 

Να τα χαιρεσαι.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ε αν και αυτή τη φορά βλέπω στραβά τι να πω πια??????????????
Να σου ζήσουν Όλγα!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα! χωρις λογια.. απλα..  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα....
Να σου ζήσουν!

Δύο Cinnamon Pearl ??? Τέλειο!!!!  :winky:

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια! 

Βικυ ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να μην κάνου και εμένα πουλάκια τα μάτια μου! Να Ευθύμη μάλλον για cinnamon δειχνουν, το άλλο ειναι πολύ πιο σκούρο.... περλε ειναι σιγουρα!

----------


## xristina_konta

Βικυ ειναι υπεροχα ολα τους.Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ολγα την λενε  ::

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Μπράβο ¨Όλγα, πολύ χαίρομαι για τα μικρά σου. Να τα καμαρώσεις και να σε γεμίσουν και αυτά με μικρότερα τσουλουφάκια.

----------


## mitsman

> Να ξυπνας το πρωι και να βλεπεις τετοιες φωτογραφιες, δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο!!!


Κι ομως υπαρχει.... να τα βλεπεις απο κοντα.... να τα χαιρεσαι Ολγα...... ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!! πολυ τελειααααααααααα!!!





> Ολγα την λενε


Χρυσαυγη- Αυγη την λενε.......

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Χρυσαυγη- Αυγη την λενε.......


Κι εσενα Δημητρη σε λενε και σε φωναζουν ΚΑΙ mitsman..

----------


## xristina_konta

Καλα ρε παιδια εκανα ενα λαθος και με κραξατε κανονικα ετσι?ε τι να κανουμε αρχιζει φαινεται το αλτσχαιμερ λιγο πιο νωρις απ΄'οτι το περιμρνα χα χα!!!Ολγα σορυ για το λαθος μου αλλα οι ευχες μου παραμενουν οι ιδιες,να προσθεσω μονο οτι ζηλευω τα μικρα σου[με την καλη εννοια φυσικα].περιμενω και εγω να δω αν θα τα βρουνε το δικο μου ζευγαρακι αν και βλεπω την περλιτσα μου να δαγκωνει το ανδρακι μου και να του ξεφυσα σαν να ειναι φιδι[ο γιος μου την φωναζει οχια].αυτα και παλι οτι καλυτερο για τα πανεμορφα μικρα σου

----------


## olga

> Καλα ρε παιδια εκανα ενα λαθος και με κραξατε κανονικα ετσι?ε τι να κανουμε αρχιζει φαινεται το αλτσχαιμερ λιγο πιο νωρις απ΄'οτι το περιμρνα χα χα!!!Ολγα σορυ για το λαθος μου αλλα οι ευχες μου παραμενουν οι ιδιες,να προσθεσω μονο οτι ζηλευω τα μικρα σου[με την καλη εννοια φυσικα].περιμενω και εγω να δω αν θα τα βρουνε το δικο μου ζευγαρακι αν και βλεπω την περλιτσα μου να δαγκωνει το ανδρακι μου και να του ξεφυσα σαν να ειναι φιδι[ο γιος μου την φωναζει οχια].αυτα και παλι οτι καλυτερο για τα πανεμορφα μικρα σου


Eυχαριστώ πολύ Χριστίνα, δεν πειράζει για το ονομα! δεν εγινε και τίποτα!
Ευχομαι να τα βρει το ζευγαράκι σου και να δεις και εσυ μωράκια!

----------


## thanos141

πανεμορφα και πανεξυπνα και εγω ψαχνω να βρω να αγορασω κοκατιλ

----------


## olga

Τα πουλάκια μας βγάλανε βελονες και φαίνεται τώρα πιο καθαρά το χρώμα τους!

----------


## mai_tai

ααα......κουκλια λεμε.....-φτου φτου..πανεμορφα τα μικρα σου Ολγα :Youpi:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

2 κοριτσακια??? :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## Chrisman

Απίθανα τα μωράκια!!!! Να τα χέρεστε!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!!! Ετσι φαινεται εχουμε 2 κοριτσάκια! Το πρώτο θα το ονομάσω Αφροδίτη!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τρομερά ινδιανάκια... πόσο πολύ μεγαλώνουν σε λίγες μόνο μέρες!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Μπράβο Ολγα

----------


## marylin

> Σημερα για πρωτη φορά ο Μιμης εκανε αυτό που θα δείτε στο παρακάτω βίντεο. Τον ήχο του ταίσματος νομιζω τον κάνει ο Μιμης. Μήπως θέλει να τον ταίσει το δαφνάκι? αυτό δεν το κάνουν ούτε τα δαφνάκια μεταξυ τους, ο Μίμης γιατί να το κανει? ολα τα πουλάκια ειναι αρσενικα..



'Ολγα μου εγώ είχα παρατηρήσει πως όταν ήθελα τον Μιμάκο μου να τον κάνει να δοκιμάσει για πρώτη φορά ένα λαχανικό ή ενα φρούτο μόνο όταν το έτρωγα εγώ ήθελε να δοκιμάσει και μόνο απο το στομα μου έπιανε.. Δηλαδή έκοβα ένα μεγάλο κομμλάτι το δάγκωνα την μια άκρη και έκανα τοχ ήχο του μασηματος και αμέσως δάγκωνε και αυτος απο την αλλη ακρη. Τυχαία έγινε μια μέρα σαν έτρωγα μήλο.

----------


## olga

Το μικρό δαφνάκι ο Παντελής, τον κάτσιασα λιγάκι.. εχει και πτεροροια η μουρίτσα του αρχίζει και κιτρινίζει










Το μεγάλο δαφνάκι ο Δημήτρης που δεν βάζει γλώσσα μέσα! 






Ο Μίμης μας που πλέον εχει κάνει νεους φίλους

----------


## olga

Δύο υπέροχα παιχνιδάκια που έφερε ο Κώστας δώρο για τα πουλάκια μου!




Και διάφορες φωτογραφίες (για να μην λέει ο Νίκος Λ. χαχαχα)

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι πανεμορφα που ειναι!!! και τι βλεμμα ο Παντελης! κουκλια ολα τους! να τα χαιρεσαι Ολγα.  ::

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι είναι υπέροχαααααααααααααααα!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!! Ολγα να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 
Ωραιος! και ο Κωστας, με τα παιχνιδια του.  :Happy:

----------


## ilie

Παιδια πως κατακαβαινουμε ποτε εχει πτεροροια το κοκατιλ μας? Και αν ειναι αρσενικο τραγουδαει απο πολυ μικρο? Εμενα ειναι 2 μηνων ημουνα σιγουρη οτι ειναι θηλυκο γιατι εχει το χρωμα που εχουν τα θηλυκα (δεν ηξερα οτι μωρα ειναι ολα το ιδιο) αλλα και παλι δεν τραγουδαει ακομα? Κατι λεπτες φωνουλες κανει και κανα πιου οταν φευγω απο το σαλονι και με φωναζει πισω ή οταν εχει πεταξει καπου μεσα στο σπιτι και φωναζω το ονομα της και μου απανταει για να καταλαβω που ειναι. Αν ηταν αρσενικο θα ειχε ξεκινησει απο τωρα τις μελωδιες ε?

----------


## olga

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω πως εχουν πτεροροια γιατί σκουπίζω πούπουλα  2 φορες την ημέρα! Τα δικά μου αρχισαν να κελαηδάνε πολύ μετά τους 3 μήνες...

----------


## ilie

> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω πως εχουν πτεροροια γιατί σκουπίζω πούπουλα  2 φορες την ημέρα! Τα δικά μου αρχισαν να κελαηδάνε πολύ μετά τους 3 μήνες...


Οποτε εχω ακομα χρονο να υποθεσω. Αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι κοριτσακι  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Τα περλάκια μεγάλωσαν και αρχίζουν να βγάζουν φωνούλες...


Τα νέα περλάκια cinnamon σιγά σιγά αφήνουν τη φωλιά


Και αυτή ειναι η αδυναμία μου, το πρώτο μου κοριτσάκι cinnamon σαν τον μπαμπα της!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πεθαινω! ειναι υπεροχες! απλα! να τα χαιρεσαι Ολγα!

----------


## kostas0206

Ολγα ειναι υπεροχα!!!
Καλα τα μικρα ειναι σκετη γλυκα! Τα ειδα και απο κοντα και ειναι.........!!!!!!!
Ο Μιμης ειναι υπεροχος, αλλα και τα αλλα ομως δεν πανε πισω!!
Βεβαια ο Πετρος μου εχει κλεψει τη καρδια!!!
Χαρηκα που σε γνωρισα απο κοντα! Και εσενα και τα πουλακια σου!!! Ελπιζω να τα ξαναπουμε, που θα τα ξαναπουμε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

αυτη ειναι cinnamon pearl pied!!!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι Ολγα..... φοβερα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αυτη ειναι cinnamon pearl pied!!!!
> Να τα χαιρεσαι Ολγα..... φοβερα!


Αυτη​? σιγουρα ειναι αυτη?

----------


## olga

Βρε mitsman που το pied απο που το κατάλαβες!??? 

Ναι Νικο! ειναι κοριτσάκι το βλέπω στα ματια της!

----------


## mitsman

ειναι κοριτσακι το βλεπω στο dna της.... χααχααχχαχαχαχαχα
Νικο παλι αδιαβαστος???????

Αυγη η κιτρινη τσουλουφαρα δεν σου λεει κατι?????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αφου ρε Μητσο δεν το 'χω με την γενετικη :trash:

----------


## olga

Να σου πω την αλήθεια η κίτρινη τσουλουφα δεν μου λεει και πολλα... αλλά μου μίλησε ενα μικρό ασπρο σημαδάκι στο λαιμο της που αχνοφαίνεται...

----------


## mitsman

Για αυτο ειναι η Βικυ εδω για να μας δινει τετοιες απαντησεις!!!
Αυγη το κιτρινο αν δεν ηταν παιντ θα ειχε σινναμον τσουλουφαρα!

----------


## olga

Δημητρη το τσουλούφι της δεν ειναι κιτρινο μέχρι πάνω... ψηλά ειναι κάπως πράσινο σαντρε...

----------


## ilie

Ποσο μαρεσουν τα cinnamon pearl???
Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυγη ειναι cinnamon pearl pied!

----------


## kostas0206

Οποτε δεν ειναι σιγουρο το φυλο, ετσι?

----------


## mitsman

Είναι, αφου το πουλακι ειναι σινναμον και εχει πατερα σινναμον και μαμα περλε!

----------


## kostas0206

Οποτε θυληκο? πφφφφ μπερδευτηκα!
Ξερουμε το φυλο του απο τωρα ή οχι? επειδη ειναι και pied γι΄αυτο το λεω!

----------


## olga

Eiναι θηλυκο αφου ο μπαμπας του ειναι σινναμον! Βρε Δημήτρη ειναι και pied ή απλά εχει τη μετάλλαξη?

----------


## mitsman

Η μεταλλαξη του πουλιου που εβαλα φωτογραφια ειναι cinnamon pearl pied και ειναι κοριτσι το πουλακι!

φορεις Pied ειναι τα αδερφακια του!

----------


## olga

Η αδερφούλα της Αφροδίτης! cinnamon pearl κι αυτή! και φορέας pied αν καταλαβα καλά αυτα που ειπε ο Δημήτρης!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι τόσο όμορφη...!!!
Να την χαίρεσαι!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

πολυ γλυκουλια!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ζουζουνάκι γλυκό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Αχ....την είδε ο Ξέρξης μου στο pc και ξερογλύφεται!!!!

----------


## olga

> Αχ....την είδε ο Ξέρξης μου στο pc και ξερογλύφεται!!!!


xaxaxa! ε ειναι ωραία κοπέλα τι να κάνουμε!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Σαν ζαχαρωτό είναι.

----------


## olga

Ο Μίμης, η Αφροδίτη και τα Δαφνάκια μου μαζεμένα σε ένα κλουβί για να κάνουμε καθαριότητες! 
  



Και η αφροδιτουλα μονη της..


Αυτός είναι ο Έκτορας, αδερφός της Αφροδίτης.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

κουκλακια ειναι! τα τσουλουφακια τους πανεμορφα! καλα.. τα Δαφνακια κανονικα αγορακια πλεον  :Party0035:

----------


## olga

Ναι είναι αντράκια πια! Μερικές ακομα φωτογραφίες απο τα δαφνάκια...

----------


## mitsman

Τελεια τελεια!!!! καιρο ειχαμε να τα δουμε!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

πανεμορφα ειναι ολα τους να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## olga

Ο Μίμης έχει κέφια σήμερα και τραγουδάει...

----------


## lagreco69

Απλα υπεροχος!! να τον χαιρεσαι!!! Ολγα.

----------


## binary

Κουκλάκι! Να τον Χαίρεσαι!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κούκλος! Να τον χαίρεσαι!

----------


## olga

O Μίμης επιτέλους τα βρήκε με την Αφροδίτη και δεν θέλει πια χάδια απο μένα! Ακολουθούν ακατάλληλες φωτογραφίες... 

Αν παρατηρήσετε τρίβεται πάνω στο κλαρί! Καλύτερα όμως γιατί το θηλυκό είναι μικρό ακόμα.

----------


## olga

Ένα βίντεο απο τα δαφνάκια μου
http://vid1364.photobucket.com/album...9a333066-1.mp4

Και να δροσιστούμε λίγο!
http://vid1364.photobucket.com/album...3df0f815-1.mp4

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πανεμορφα πανεμορφα!!!  :Happy0045:

----------


## WhiteFace

Πανεμορφα !!

----------


## olga

O Μίμης και η Αφροδίτη έκαναν αυγουλάκια! Αυτό λοιπόν είναι το Μιμάκι μας!


σιναμον! πίσω στο σβέρκο έχει το άσπρο σημάδι απο τον πατέρα του! 

Η μαμά του είναι σιναμον περλέ. Ο μπαμπάς του νορμαλ/pied, το μικρό είτε είναι αρσενικό είτε θηλυκό για να βγει σιναμον φανταζομαι πως θα πρεπει ο πατερας του να έχει και αυτη τη μετάλλαξη (σιναμον), γιατί αν δεν την είχε θα έβγαινε απλά normal σωστα?. Και επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το φύλο!

----------


## xrisam

> 


Kαρδουλάκι μου...... :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:

----------


## blackmailer

Ψυχουλίτσα....να σας ζήσει...

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Κουκια καλα ποτε ζευγαρωσαν και δεν μας το ειπες;

----------


## olga

Πριν απο λιγο καιρο, αυτο ειναι το πρωτο πουλακι που εβγαλε αυτο το ζευγαρι....

----------


## binary

Το 'Μιμάκι' θα πρέπει να γίνει poster! Μπράβο Χρυσαυγή... Πάντα τέτοια κι ακόμη καλύτερα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι φατσα ειναι αυτη!! για πολλα φιλακια! να το χαιρεσαι Ολγα.. με το καλο να μεγαλωσει!  :Happy0030:

----------


## thanos52

Πολυ ομορφο!

----------


## olga

Δύο videos απο τον Έκτορά μου...
http://vid1364.photobucket.com/album...ps33a030f2.mp4

http://vid1364.photobucket.com/album...psb30f78b6.mp4

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έλαααα ρε Εκτοράκοοοοο! Τι γλυκούλης που είναι μωρέεεε  :Love0001:

----------


## xrisam

Εκτοράκο είσαι κουκλί!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Άπαιχτος ! ! ! *  :wink:

----------


## mparoyfas

δυναμίτης!!

----------

